#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Marketing Strategies >  >  Make Your Resellers to Sell More of Your Products/Services

## Bhavya

You've invested your time to pick the right resellers for your business, you're happy with your choices, and are already seeing the advantages result of having those resellers on board. But, how can you make your resellers to sell more of your products/services? Here are some tips for you.

1. Share information about your products or services with your resellers so that they can use that info in their sales pitching
2. Offer training about your products or services
3. Create co-marketing opportunities for your resellers
4. Share sales or marketing tools with your resellers
5. Become your resellers' favorite supplier

----------

